# Colt Police Positive what's it worth?



## billheck60 (Oct 5, 2013)

Any idea what it's worth? I'm kind of thinking of selling it. I've seen one on gun broker that sold for $684.00 and it looks exactly like mine except the engraving of the colt was a little better.

It is a Colt Police Positive, 6" barrel, 6 shot, no serial number. The gun is in good shape. 
On the barrel: Colt's PTFA MFG CO Hartford, CT USA
Pat'd Aug 5 1884, June 5 1900, July 4, 1905

Left side of barrel: Police Positive CAL 22 WRF

Writing is hard to read but seems to be dirty and I don't want to try and clean it with anything abrasive.

You can just make out the colt engraved by the cylinder release but deep pits or scratches, normal usage looking.

I can't attach photos so email me and I will send photos back to you, [email protected]


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

Look inside the crane for the serial #. If there isn't one there...Erase this post. Possession of a firearm without a serial number is a federal crime. It is unsalable to any law abiding person.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

billheck60 said:


> Any idea what it's worth? I'm kind of thinking of selling it. I've seen one on gun broker that sold for $684.00 and it looks exactly like mine except the engraving of the colt was a little better.
> 
> It is a Colt Police Positive, 6" barrel, 6 shot, no serial number. The gun is in good shape.
> On the barrel: Colt's PTFA MFG CO Hartford, CT USA
> ...


check here for ser.#







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

